
Five Technology Fundamentals That All Kids Need to Learn Now - wyclif
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jordanshapiro/2015/10/31/five-technology-fundamentals-that-all-kids-need-to-learn-now/
======
canes2001
Great post. Next month (Dec 7-13) is Hour of Code Week. Kids everywhere can
practice coding.

[https://hourofcode.com/](https://hourofcode.com/)

